# Lock-N-Dam take 2



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Two days of mini vacation fishing and lots of fun. Thinking about buying a Hobie Kayak, so decided to rent one to test. Was a little tiring but all in all, it's a nice yak. My friend caught his first ever hybrid, granted it was a baby one, but nevertheless, a nice catch! Shout out to *SaltH2oAssassin* and *Kurt68*. Kurt recognized my friend and I while fishing with his sons and daughter. BTW, that's his son in the video doing #1 off the river bank! lol!


----------



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great catch and it pays to get there early. Your first spot is always were I start my morning off and normally I can get what I need from that one spot. Also great choice of lures as well. Good minds think alike when it comes to those lures. See you down there very soon. Keep the videos coming great way to enjoy a break from work...........


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Tre5 said:


> Great catch and it pays to get there early. Your first spot is always were I start my morning off and normally I can get what I need from that one spot. Also great choice of lures as well. Good minds think alike when it comes to those lures. See you down there very soon. Keep the videos coming great way to enjoy a break from work...........


Thanks Tre5, yeah, we were across from that area two weeks ago, and saw some guys bass beasting the area. So we made note to be there early Friday. Glad we did, caught some good ones AM and yak the middle upper area PM. Got close to our two man limit by the end of the day. Next time you see us, holla at us, we'll shout out to you in our next video!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the shout out!! Now I need to find time to make it up there. Got the whitebass fever real bad now


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice catch. If you were in the blue 2 man yak, I saw ya paddle up as we were leaving.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

That was us dnix. How did you do Saturday? Cure that fever SaltH2oAssassin! It will only get worst!!!!!


----------



## Slayer97 (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a great time hopn. Me and the wife were there Saturday and torn them up.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Slayer97 said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time hopn. Me and the wife were there Saturday and torn them up.


That's what I like to hear! I'm glad you and others are catching good number of fishes there. My brother is coming into town Tuesday. My family is big with Vietnamese Lunar New Years, coming 10th of this month. He said he definitely want to go fishing... so I guess I'll have to go there again!!!!! I'm sad... (not). Wish it was the year of the White Bass, but sigh, it's the year of rooster.


----------



## Slayer97 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lock n Dam is a great fishery. Been fishing up there for over 25 yrs. and haven't found a better place to catch 17" whites, when the run is on. Will try and make it this coming weekend but may be busy. Have a great time this weekend. May see you up this weekend.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Good video and looks like you had a great time. What kind of "hands free" camera were you using (I'm technically challenged)?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch and video! 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

*Contour Cam*



SetDaHook said:


> Good video and looks like you had a great time. What kind of "hands free" camera were you using (I'm technically challenged)?


No one is technically challenged, I like to believe you are an expert in a different area. ;-) It's a contour cam with head strap. You can buy hat mount too, where it just sits on top of your baseball cap, ready for action. I know most like gopro and it's a good product, I just like the ability to slide the BIG record button forward to record or back to stop.

Thanks lx22f/c.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

awesome video!!! never been there...where exactly is this place?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

alanmacias541 said:


> awesome video!!! never been there...where exactly is this place?


Thanks alanmacias541. It's at HWY 7 and Trinity River roughly 18 miles east of Centersville, TX.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Sweet! Enjoyed the video, especially the hybrid enthusiasm!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Pet Spoon said:


> Sweet! Enjoyed the video, especially the hybrid enthusiasm!


Like kids on Christmas morning. Never seen one, only saw pictures and videos. But to catch one for the very first time? :-D

Granted, my friend has been fishing for YEARS. I've only recently started last August!


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on your success Hopn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

juror81 said:


> Congrats on your success Hopn. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks juror81!


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

hopn said:


> Two days of mini vacation fishing and lots of fun. Thinking about buying a Hobie Kayak, so decided to rent one to test. Was a little tiring but all in all, it's a nice yak. My friend caught his first ever hybrid, granted it was a baby one, but nevertheless, a nice catch! Shout out to *SaltH2oAssassin* and *Kurt68*. Kurt recognized my friend and I while fishing with his sons and daughter. BTW, that's his son in the video doing #1 off the river bank! lol!


Nice catch. . . .Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Nice video Hop, and yes, my youngest was sprinkling everywhere! 

We ended up with 15 for the fish fry, thanks for pointing out all the snags, saved me some time and money.

and that wasn't my daughter, she's 32 and my fiance!


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

because you posted this video.. now everyone will be there super early.. lol


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

kurt68 said:


> Nice video Hop, and yes, my youngest was sprinkling everywhere!
> 
> We ended up with 15 for the fish fry, thanks for pointing out all the snags, saved me some time and money.
> 
> and that wasn't my daughter, she's 32 and my fiance!


Thanks texas_fishing. Stringer007, the early bird gets the worm? or rather fish!

Your son was the highlight of the trip. Appreciate his innocence and no shame, "I gotta go!". :-D Wasn't sure about your "daughter" from a distance, she looked young. Congratulations for such a young looking future wife!!!!!


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

hopn said:


> That was us dnix. How did you do Saturday? Cure that fever SaltH2oAssassin! It will only get worst!!!!!


We ended up bringing home 37. I bet we realeased over 100. It was fun, but I was wore out by 1pm. lol


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

dnix said:


> We ended up bringing home 37. I bet we realeased over 100. It was fun, but I was wore out by 1pm. lol


Looks like a good catch to me! Nice fat girls! :-D


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome job Dnix!!!! I was on fence bout going up there but your photo convinced me...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice video! I haven't had a chance to wet a line up there as I am building a weekend cabin around Crockett so it's been tough missing the action. I couldn't take it any longer so on the way back to League city I stopped by the L&Dam to at least wet a line for a couple of minutes. Didn't have my boat so I hit the bank. This is where the adventure started. We get down to the bank and there are 3 fellas(hispanic) fishing next to us. I throw in the hispanic part since I am certain this had a big bearing on what transpired. Anywho, I hadn't been there 5 minutes when I see a game warden heading down the bank towards us checking license. He gets to the three fellas next to us and it appears the first guy has his license. The second guy doesn't have his license. The third guy, who was fishing with a throw line, kind of walks up the bank and starts looking at his cell phone. The game warden starts talking to him and the guy acts like he doesn't speak english. I tried not to stare but it's getting a little louder and next thing I know the game warden grabs the third guy spins him around and cuffs him. The first guy walks up and starts arguing with the game warden. Finally the game warden tells them to stay there and he walks over to us and checks out our license. Turns out the game warden knows my college roomate, who's also a game warden, from way back and was a very nice gw. He really did put up with alot from those guys. Anyways, after we chat he tells the guys to follow him up the bank. I had enough of my 15 minute fishing trip so I grab my stuff and headed to the truck. We go up to the bank and there are 4 sheriffs guys with all three handcuffed now. Turns out the guy that was handcuffed made a run into one of the pastures next door and they nabbed him. I can't imagine running with your hands behind your back handcuffed into a field. Stupid moron! The other two were handcuffed and not sure what happened to them. It didn't look promising for them either. These fellas were probably illegals wanted for something as I don't think they normally handcuff you for no license! loL! So as you can see my 15 minute fishing trip was a little exciting even though my line never got stretched once!!! Uh......"Hey vato, other than that , how was your fishing trip!"


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

GSMAN said:


> Nice video! I haven't had a chance to wet a line up there as I am building a weekend cabin around Crockett so it's been tough missing the action. I couldn't take it any longer so on the way back to League city I stopped by the L&Dam to at least wet a line for a couple of minutes. Didn't have my boat so I hit the bank. This is where the adventure started. We get down to the bank and there are 3 fellas(hispanic) fishing next to us. I throw in the hispanic part since I am certain this had a big bearing on what transpired. Anywho, I hadn't been there 5 minutes when I see a game warden heading down the bank towards us checking license. He gets to the three fellas next to us and it appears the first guy has his license. The second guy doesn't have his license. The third guy, who was fishing with a throw line, kind of walks up the bank and starts looking at his cell phone. The game warden starts talking to him and the guy acts like he doesn't speak english. I tried not to stare but it's getting a little louder and next thing I know the game warden grabs the third guy spins him around and cuffs him. The first guy walks up and starts arguing with the game warden. Finally the game warden tells them to stay there and he walks over to us and checks out our license. Turns out the game warden knows my college roomate, who's also a game warden, from way back and was a very nice gw. He really did put up with alot from those guys. Anyways, after we chat he tells the guys to follow him up the bank. I had enough of my 15 minute fishing trip so I grab my stuff and headed to the truck. We go up to the bank and there are 4 sheriffs guys with all three handcuffed now. Turns out the guy that was handcuffed made a run into one of the pastures next door and they nabbed him. I can't imagine running with your hands behind your back handcuffed into a field. Stupid moron! The other two were handcuffed and not sure what happened to them. It didn't look promising for them either. These fellas were probably illegals wanted for something as I don't think they normally handcuff you for no license! loL! So as you can see my 15 minute fishing trip was a little exciting even though my line never got stretched once!!! Uh......"Hey vato, other than that , how was your fishing trip!"


Wow. Seriously, talk about a story. lol


----------

